# Very simple n00b question about pouches.



## Bearded Bugs (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys, my first post on here. I recently bought a new slingshot and am going to fit the bands today. An embarrassingly simple question though: should the leather pouch have its "rough" side for gripping with the fingers or for gripping the ammo in the pouch. Cheers!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mostly personal preference. I tie shiny side out unless I'm shooting very strong bands or going for maximum speed.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as henry said, its all personal preference. i like mine rough side out for grip. unless the "shiny" side has grip to it, like a E-shot pouch does. so in a nutshell, whatever you feel comfortable with on your grip.


----------



## Bearded Bugs (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I'll try it out both ways and see which is more comfy.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've always done shiny side out but I take Henry's point about shooting heavy bands...it would give better grip. I must try it. Thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My preference is shiny side out. For me, it makes for a smoother pouch release that way. But it really just depends on what you find most comfortable.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Lepmiester (Jun 23, 2013)

I have just changed one of mine around to see which i prefer.... I liked the rough out the outside so i removed the shine off the smooth side for no other reason than i thought it would be easier / softer when loading and it feels great.


----------

